# Eura Mobil service



## Pard

I emailed Petra Lang at Sprendlingen last night outlining the difficulties I'd experienced with obtaining a piece of trim until my saviours, Geoff Cox of Denby, Derbs, came to the rescue. A reply arrived this morning from Danielle Janssen (After Sales Service) advising that they are aware of the situation and are "constantly looking for more service partners in England", but also delivering the welcome news that they have just identified an additional one - RDH Service In Chesterfield - tel 01246-297682. 
So, with Geoff Cox at Denby, Derbs, being helpful and hopefully RDH Services also in Derbyshire, those within striking distance should be well-served. Hopefully Eura Mobil will be able to attract some other efficiently-run agencies who are able to "do damp tests and all other repairs".


----------



## rayc

Pard said:


> I emailed Petra Lang at Sprendlingen last night outlining the difficulties I'd experienced with obtaining a piece of trim until my saviours, Geoff Cox of Denby, Derbs, came to the rescue. A reply arrived this morning from Danielle Janssen (After Sales Service) advising that they are aware of the situation and are "constantly looking for more service partners in England", but also delivering the welcome news that they have just identified an additional one - RDH Service In Chesterfield - tel 01246-297682.
> So, with Geoff Cox at Denby, Derbs, being helpful and hopefully RDH Services also in Derbyshire, those within striking distance should be well-served. Hopefully Eura Mobil will be able to attract some other efficiently-run agencies who are able to "do damp tests and all other repairs".


Good to see they are a Chausson agent as well. They say " No matter where you purchased your motorhome, contact us for all your warranty needs, big or small we do it all".

http://rdhservicesltd.co.uk/default.aspx


----------



## rosina

*EM Warranty Checks*

Pard, I also suffer the problem of living a long way from any of the 'recognised' EM dealerships that were approved to carry out annual body checks to maintain the warranty. 
After discussions with EM in Germany, with a lot of help from Petra, I have approval for the checks to be carried out at a local dealer who is a Trigano agent. 
I pointed out to EM that as they are owned by Trigano then an official Trigano agent should be able to carry out approved warranty checks for any of their company products.
This was accepted so this is what I do, saves me about 300 miles a year.

Colin


----------



## midlifecrisismil

*Re: EM Warranty Checks*



rosina said:


> Pard, I also suffer the problem of living a long way from any of the 'recognised' EM dealerships that were approved to carry out annual body checks to maintain the warranty.
> After discussions with EM in Germany, with a lot of help from Petra, I have approval for the checks to be carried out at a local dealer who is a Trigano agent.
> I pointed out to EM that as they are owned by Trigano then an official Trigano agent should be able to carry out approved warranty checks for any of their company products.
> This was accepted so this is what I do, saves me about 300 miles a year.
> 
> Colin


Hi Colin

Thanks for that Todds near us is a Trigano agent so I am going to see if I can get the same agreement as you.

Milly


----------



## Chudders

Hi all
I have also recently e mailed EM, Petra Lang to see who they will authorise to deal with them regarding service/parts etc.
Chelston Motorhomes kindly indicated on this forum that they would be more than happy to carry out work on a EM as did Johns Cross Mororhomes. The second is too far for me unfortunately but being in Cornwall I could live with going to Chelston. They are however not authorised dealers so I assume would not be able to carry out warranty work. That is not a problem to me, mine is too old but I would like either of the above or others that are dealers for the Trigano group to be able to deal with EM direct for parts etc.
I have asked whether this is possible
Anyway I await a reply.
Dave


----------



## Pard

Hi

The problem I had was not with getting servicing done by a motorhome service agent, as most would probably undertake commonplace repairs. Warranty work is another matter which didn't affect me. Rather it was in obtaining spare trim for a repair I could make myself. Neither Oak Tree or Cranham (the 2 UK dealers listed on EM's website) were at all interested. 

Recent postings complimenting Hymer UK on spares supply echo my good experience of them when I owned a Hymer. As yet EM spares supply has been a different 'ball game'.

Martyn Leaf of Chelston did indeed make the kind offer to undertake servicing to which Chudders refers, and did their best to help. In the event they were unable to obtain the spare part for me, and in fact were pinning hopes on former UK EM dealerships like Don Amott and Brownhills. After six weeks without success I thanked them and said would try elsewhere - which took me to the helpful Gavin Cox of Geoff Cox's dealership, as I mentioned.


----------



## Wyn

I have a similar problem obtaining spares. I am trying to obtain a clip which attaches the table to the rail on the side wall in our Eura Mobil motorhome. I have also seen the same clip in use in Burstner and Moovano M/H's and believe that other manufactureres also use the same attachment.

I have contacted Eura Mobil who say that they only supply parts via dealers but gave me their reference number for the part as: 155705.

Neither Oaktree nor Cranham have been able to help (still awaiting response from latter)

They say that the only other alternative is to buy from their spares shop in Sprendlingen!!

I would appreciate any advice you might be able to offer

Wyn


----------



## Pard

Hi Wyn

Well, in view of my eventually successful experience I would be inclined to try either of the places I mentioned in my initial posting in this particular thread -

Geoff Cox (www.geoffcoxcarsales.co.uk ) who were helpful to me,

_or_ the service agents EM say they have just appointed -

RDH Services (www.rdhservicesltd.co.uk )

Obviously it will costs the postage and packing on top of the item, but it'll be cheaper than calling at Sprendlingen... Geoff Cox took credit card details and only charged me when the item had arrived.

Terry


----------



## Euramobilpete

*Euramobil Servicing and Warranty*

Hi, 
I have also had problems getting a small water leak fixed on my 2009 Euramobil Terrestra 660HB. I bought the van from Oaktree motorhomes who although giving me a good deal do not want to know about after sales service. BEWARE.
I live near Manchester and tried a local repair centre near Preston. They did not want to remove trim from the roof and after 2 attempts failed to find or repair the leak.
I eventuall tracked down RDH Service Ltd and gave them a ring. Chris Parnill was excellent. He believed everything I said about the leak and quickly and efficiently repaired it under warranty. I will now use him for both the vehicle and habitation servicing form now on. I cannot recommend them enough.

RDH Services Ltd
Tel: 01246 297682
Mob 07752 022745 
Fax: 01246 297682
Oaks Farm Lane
Calow
Chesterfield
Derbyshire
S44 5TA
E-mail address [email protected]


----------



## Wyn

Wyn said:


> I have a similar problem obtaining spares. I am trying to obtain a clip which attaches the table to the rail on the side wall in our Eura Mobil motorhome. I have also seen the same clip in use in Burstner and Moovano M/H's and believe that other manufactureres also use the same attachment.
> 
> I have contacted Eura Mobil who say that they only supply parts via dealers but gave me their reference number for the part as: 155705.
> 
> Neither Oaktree nor Cranham have been able to help (still awaiting response from latter)
> 
> They say that the only other alternative is to buy from their spares shop in Sprendlingen!!
> 
> I would appreciate any advice you might be able to offer
> 
> Wyn


* 

Well I made no further progress so ended up taking the trip to Sprendlingen. The lady there seemed quite amused when I told her I had had to make a ferry crossing plus a journey of 600 miles just to buy a part which cost 7 Euro!*


----------



## Chudders

I now understand that Euramobil have been in contact with Chelston Motorhomes with a view to coming to some sort of business arrangement. Martyn Leaf at Chelston has been incredibly helpful in this matter. This dealership is so helpful it would be great for Euramobil owners if they manage to come to some sort of arrangement. I have recently had my EM serviced, cam belt changed etc etc at Chelston and they were good to their word and gave the 10% discount that Martyn Leaf had mentioned on another Euramobil topic on this forum.
Hopefully either Euramobil or Chelston will be able to advise of any progress.
Dave


----------



## Chudders

Further to t my above comments I have an E mail now from Euramobil as follows.
(Don,t know how to copy it so I have re written it.)

Dear Mr ..........
We thank you for your concern and assistance and would like to confirm that we have indeed been in touch with the dealers mentioned, with a view to perhaps come into a business partnership. Due to unforseen circumstances this process is taking longer than expected but we hope we can come to a conclusion in the next few weeks.
Best Regards.

Nathalie Kreke
Export Vertieb/Assistante Commerciale/Export Sales
Eura Mobil GmbH
Karmann-Mobil Vertiebs GmbH


I hope that they will be able to fulfill the above comments.
If I get any further info I will post here.

Dave


----------



## Pard

Well done, Chudders, with your initiative in this matter. It will be reassuring to know for sure that there are one or two places with an interest in keeping or obtaining parts for Eura Mobils - not that they seem to need many fortunately.

Useful feedback from EuraMobilpete too regarding RDH even though they are a long way from Chudders and me down in Cornwall - not as far as Spendlingen though!

Terry


----------



## Chudders

I will give it a few days and then contact Chelston to see if they can throw any more light on the current situation. If anyone has any work needed on a Euramobil I can thoroughly recommend them even though they are not official agents (Yet) !!!
Speak to Martyn Leaf or Norman.

Dave


----------



## Euramobilpete

*Euramobil service*

Hi,I have just had the habitiation service and water ingress check done by RDH. They also did the annual Fiat service and cured a small water leak from a window under warranty.
I cannot emphasise the excellent service they give and Chris Parnill is great to deal with. The premises are a bit rough and ready but the quality of work is excellent. 
I left with both the van and engine serviced, a water ingress warranty logged with Euramobil and all for £375.

I bought the van from Oaktree motor homes but have found them disinterested in any aftersales service. I cannot understand why Euramobil keep quoting them as a UK agent

Don't hestiate to use RDH. I will be back next year.

RDH Services Ltd 
Tel: 01246 297682 
Mob 07752 022745 
Fax: 01246 297682 
Oaks Farm Lane 
Calow 
Chesterfield 
Derbyshire 
S44 5TA 
E-mail address [email protected]


----------



## mrbricolage

Pete

I have found Oaktree the opposite to you. I had two problems with my Terestra which I bought from Oaktree and yes I have had to chase them a little but they are a very busy outfit.
The table base was cracked on getting it home and we also found the drivers mirror badly repaired from a previous smack. They have offered to sort it out all under the terms of the warranty.
It's going in with them on the 14th Nov and the habitation service and base vehicle service is being done at the same time. Price £267.50.
I am happy so far with the vehicle although I am keeping an eye on what looks like water build up on the roof. It doesnt seem to drain away.


----------

